# "Thomas the Tank Engine" harmful to children!



## Brian G Turner (Mar 11, 2003)

Yup - according to this BBC article, Thomas the Tank Egnine is having a detrimental effect on the psychology of children!

(As an adult, I'd like to know what having to repeatedly watch the first three series over and over and over and over and over again with my children may have on myself? ;D )


----------



## mac1 (Mar 11, 2003)

That face is freaking me out now.  ;D


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 12, 2003)

You think that's scary? Try watching it incessantly because your kids love him!

Possibly the scariest thing in Thomas isn't the crashes - it's in series 1 when Henry stays under a tunnel so as not to let his new paint get damaged. So the Fat Controller has hmi bricked up like some kind of mediaeval nun! And the voice of Ringo Starr stating, "Well, I think he deserved it...don't you?"

No, Ringo, no!  ;D

Now I'll have to teach my kids not to try and brick up people they don't like...


----------



## mac1 (Mar 23, 2003)

*What The Hell Is This?* 






*Stay Away You Vile Fiend!*


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 24, 2003)

You got audio for that?


----------



## mac1 (Mar 24, 2003)

No, keep it away, I dont want anything to do with the evil, stoned off his face on acid, and just crashed headfirst into a wall, tank-engine. Keep that villanous fiend and anything he has to say back, before his vile tyranny destroys our good planet.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 31, 2003)

What's really really sad is that after you've watched the "Thomas" series a few times, you sit there and point out the errors - broken rails, unintentionally de-railed locos, and repeated camera shots used in different episodes.

Maybe it's just a way of trying to remain sane in front of it...


----------



## mac1 (Mar 31, 2003)

Wow nitpicking Thomas the Tank Engine. That's gotta be a one way ticket to the looney bin. LOL. Remember the story about that tweenie being gay. What kind of sad pathethic guy psychoanalyzes the tweenies to determine their sexuality - what the hell is wrong with these people. In my day we had He-Man, nobody said, well He-Man is gay. He is a half-naked bronzed adonis, but nobody cared, he was just a character in a kids show. The creatures probably just saw the front cover of a Manowar album and said "There, that's what He-Man should look like". He was actually a heavy metal hero (though Manowar certainly were not). LOL. Anyway I watched Thomas and his buddies as a kid and I am not nuts (although the results of a current pysch evaluation may beg to differ). What I'm not mad.... .... ...those... eyes... ... .. ... ... that.. face... Thomas... nooooooo..... ... .... help..... me..... fat ....... .... ..controller.....!!!! 

P.S. Here is my proof that He-Man was inspired by Manowar. AAAAAAIIIIIII HAVE THE POWER!!!!!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 1, 2003)

"I have the power
To pick up a flower
And pull all the petals off..."

Yes, I remember that one.


----------



## Survivor (Apr 2, 2003)

I didn't think that Tinky-Winky was gay either, until I read the statements of the show's creators that they were intentionally trying to subvert gender roles in the characters they depicted...after which I had to admit that if he wasn't gay, at least he was _supposed_ to be.

Just like I don't know whether Bob the Tomato and Larry the Cucumber are _actually_ Evangelical Christians...but they _are_ supposed to be.

I don't think that Sagwa is really a Chinese-Siamese cat...but she's _supposed_ to be.

And so on and so forth.  I always thought that the worst thing about the Teletubbies (aside from the TV moniters built into their bellies) was the depiction of Noo-Noo.  I mean, get real!  Is this the way we want children to grow up viewing their mothers?  I would hardly think that Tinky-Winky's sexual orientation enters into the equation...I'm not guessing that many young teens are going to be watching TeleTubbies while they wrestle with socially acceptable ways of expressing their budding sexuality :


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 7, 2003)

I couldn;t understand why Tinky-Winky wasn;t accused by the conspiracy theorists for his obvious symbolism.

Tinky-Winky's favourite possession was a handbag. This is highly symbolic of consumerism.

Tinky-Winky was (is!) purple - a constant historical symbol of royalty.

Tinky Winky has an upturned triangel on his head. Therefore he is declaring his affiliation to the Tri-Lateral commission, which determines everything to do with world markets.

Therefore, all together, Tinky-Winky is being used as an ambassador for a future one-world Government New Order based on consumerism and controlled by only a handful of multi-national corporations.

Simple!





Btw - I am actually joking.


----------



## Survivor (Apr 8, 2003)

Well, I suppose that _is_ a construction that we could apply to Tinky-Winky...if the shows creators had actually stated as their purpose in creating the character something like, "We want to use this character to train children to be more accepting of the concept of a New Order world government based on consumerism and controlled by only a handful of multi-national corporations."

Since they limited themselves to saying that they designed Tinky-Winky to help break down children's tendency towards "gender stereotyping" and "negative reactions to effeminate male characters" and so forth, I think that we will have to content ourselves with saying that Tinky-Winky is intended to serve as an "ambassador" for homosexuality.

I personally just think that the TellaTubbies are so mindlessy dumb that I would rather raise my kids in a Skinner box than have them watching that show.  I mean, have you ever _seen_ all that "eh-oh" "eeeh!" "ouh" and running around on something that makes astroturf look like primeval rainforest?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 8, 2003)

:'( Have I ever seen it? Oh - [sob] - almost every day!  :'(

Actually, Thomas the Tank Engine is back in favour at the moment. Go Ringo!  :


----------

